# Summons to appear in Court for driving in bus lane



## Valheru (12 Oct 2009)

Last October (2008), my wife was stopped for driving in a bus lane and gave her details to the Garda. Nothing more was heard until last Friday when she got a summons to appear in court.

What is the deal with the court? Could she be there all day and what sort of fine is she looking at.

There is no dispute about the offense but she have paid the original fine if it had appeared.


----------



## JamesGG (13 Oct 2009)

The gard as usual probably didnt send out the stuff he was supposed to will say he did anyway and waste your time, his time, your wifes time and the courts time.


----------



## mf1 (13 Oct 2009)

JamesGG said:


> The gard as usual probably didnt send out the stuff he was supposed to will say he did anyway and waste your time, his time, your wifes time and the courts time.



Perhaps if she had not been driving in the bus lane.......................


mf


----------



## Deas (13 Oct 2009)

She will need to explain her position in court.  Judges usually look favourably on folks that turn up - you would be surprised how many do not!  Also, if the garda in question does not turn up on the day, it is likely the case will be dismissed.


----------



## Valheru (15 Oct 2009)

Cheers. 

I cannot find out how much of a fine she can expect, any ideas?


----------



## SparkRite (15 Oct 2009)

What date was the summons issued?

NB: not served but issued


----------



## bluemac (15 Oct 2009)

I had a similar thing for speeding on the motorway. Find the Garda that pulled her over which is easy enough ring and ring till you find them in ( i found it hard to catch them took a few weeks) explain the situation Honestly... and offer to pay any fine... in the end the Garda said to me dont worry she will sort it out and no need to go to court. It can be worrying but just call and talk to them no one wants to waste time in courts for a minor thing. The country has more important things to spend money on..


----------



## JamesGG (16 Oct 2009)

mf1 said:


> Perhaps if she had not been driving in the bus lane.......................
> 
> 
> mf



If he had of sent her the standard stuff to pay the original fine there would be no court date, he is probably bringing it to court to say she never paid etc.


----------



## Valheru (28 Oct 2009)

This went to court and the Garda did not appear so case was dismissed.


----------



## JoeB (28 Oct 2009)

Pretty silly situation.

I think we need civilian prosecutors who can prosecute without the need for the Garda to be present... using afidavits from the Guards as appropriate. 

Many people will accept their medicine.. it may be necessary to adjourn the case for some people who mount defences requiring the Garda to give evidence in person... but there should still be more sucessful prosecutions..

How many cases are thrown out for Guards not appearing???? What does the commissioner say about this scandal? (Can I call this a scandal?)


There was another thread about a guy who had a solicitor representing him in court for a similar offence.. the Guard never showed.. and the solicitor never even asked for the case to be thrown out, so it was adjourned to another day... that's a disgrace in my view and the solicitor should be deemed incompetent if that is the case...


----------



## Bronte (28 Oct 2009)

Valheru said:


> This went to court and the Garda did not appear so case was dismissed.


 Well aren't you glad now you didn't pay the fine.


----------

